
Scaling lisp web apps - papersmith

======
papersmith
Hi,

Does anyone have any idea on scaling high traffic sites in Common Lisp? Does
any existing server or framework store session objects on disk? So far I
couldn't find a CL client for memcached, are there any other ways to handle
caching?

~~~
gibsonf1
We are moving to using an Apache server with modlisp
<http://www.fractalconcept.com/asp/G2a5/sdataQIbvOFvsMNhMDM==/sdataQuvY9x3g$ecX>
with the lisp side sending html to Apache. We're using and very happy with the
Allegroserve html macro, and are currently using Aserve's webactions for
session control only. We're worried about the scalability of webaction's
session, so our current plan is to write a new session control module
ourselves. If there are any other Lispers planning to scale their
webapplication who need sessions, maybe we could band together and create an
opensource web session solution?

------
codeslinger
There is AllegroCache for storing objects, which is supposed to be nice
(though, I've never used it):

<http://www.franz.com/products/allegrocache/>

I don't know how much it costs, either.

